# My little setup........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Been on here a while now, detailing most weekends down at my old work and carting equipment up and down stairs at the flat but now the 'little helper' and I have moved into a house......

New job and new home this month have meant that I now have an area to work from at home instead of going into work to complete details so here it is, not much when compared to other people's set up, obviously not painted or sealed in the garage but for my needs I am happy with it.......not a hige area to store things but I think I have made the most of the situation in the space provided........

Just thought I would post up some pics of the set up which I am sure will grow over time;









































































Any comments good or bad welcome.......


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

thats pretty impressive :thumb: i like the DW banner


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

nice setup:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I like the calendar


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Very nice setup. I wish I had a garage  Mine is looking somewhat crammed in in the shed.

Still, we will be looking for a new house next year or so I think - garage will be a top priority for me.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Don't know if it's just me, but the symetrical layout of shelves, buckets, tapes, etc can be found all over DWers garages, we are a neat (alternativley insert "sad") bunch.

Nice garage and set of products, and as Clark said nice monthly boobie book

I really like the idea of the covered wash bay area though, hhhhmmmm


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Wow, so jealous! I really need to get a place with a garage!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Don't know if it's just me, but the symetrical layout of shelves, buckets, tapes, etc can be found all over DWers garages, we are a neat (alternativley insert "sad") bunch.
> 
> Nice garage and set of products, and as Clark said nice monthly boobie book
> 
> I really like the idea of the covered wash bay area though, hhhhmmmm


So do I but I think its not going to be swmbo friendly  I was thinking of looking at awnings see if we could compromise....


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Very very nice collection there mate! Doesn't look like there's much/anything you need.


----------



## mark the hat (Feb 29, 2008)

very nice mate.............most of all like the touch with the tape on the four corners :thumb:



cheers mark


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Loks sweet matey nice set up loving the DW banner...:thumb:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Awsome, Where about in Oxfordshire are you buddy ?

TeZ


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

visor said:


> thats pretty impressive :thumb: i like the DW banner


Thanks mate, mucha appreciated, if your after one then I think there are a few left over............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

abd1973 said:


> nice setup:thumb:


Thanks mate........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Clark said:


> I like the calendar


Cheers Clark, haven't seen any of those style calenders in your setup? :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Chris_R said:


> Very nice setup. I wish I had a garage  Mine is looking somewhat crammed in in the shed.
> 
> Still, we will be looking for a new house next year or so I think - garage will be a top priority for me.


Haven't had a garage since I was at uni so it's a nice change.......:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Don't know if it's just me, but the symetrical layout of shelves, buckets, tapes, etc can be found all over DWers garages, we are a neat (alternativley insert "sad") bunch.
> 
> Nice garage and set of products, and as Clark said nice monthly boobie book
> 
> I really like the idea of the covered wash bay area though, hhhhmmmm


I know it's a little ITT but I like it and know where everything is..........never going to be to your standard mate but it is OK for me...........:thumb:

To be honest I don't do any work under the car port, I have a fold out gazeebo at the moment that I have been using but washing and working in the shade has it's advantages............:detailer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

treaclesponge said:


> Wow, so jealous! I really need to get a place with a garage!!!


Thanks mate............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

famoussas said:


> Very very nice collection there mate! Doesn't look like there's much/anything you need.


Always room for a few little extras.............:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mark the hat said:


> very nice mate.............most of all like the touch with the tape on the four corners :thumb:
> 
> cheers mark


Couldn't resist, my 'little helper' thinks having the tape there is very funny............:speechles


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mikeystman said:


> Loks sweet matey nice set up loving the DW banner...:thumb:


Thanks mate, I love the banner and it's a perfect size..........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

TeZ said:


> Awsome, Where about in Oxfordshire are you buddy ?
> 
> TeZ


Sorry mate I need to update my profile, now moved to Northants from Oxfordshire but up for a meet if your in the Oxon area?


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Very very nice set-up


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed and tidy! always nice to have a tidy workshop


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

The garage looks great You look so organised .......do you fancy sorting out my house ?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

1996a6v6 said:


> Very very nice set-up


Many thanks..........it will do me for the time being.............:buffer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Phil H said:


> very nice indeed and tidy! always nice to have a tidy workshop


Can't beat having a base to work from..........it's been a nightmare carrying bits and pieces down to work and back again............only thing I have to worry about now is the weather...................:detailer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

rob750 said:


> The garage looks great You look so organised .......do you fancy sorting out my house ?


You wouldn't be the first person to ask me that mate............couple of my friends have been suggesting I have OCD.................:wall:


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

:wave:

The set-up looks great Baker, I like your storage solutions for the bike, chairs etc. Perhaps you may have some ideas on tidying up my Mrs's rubbish from around the house. :lol:

Beer fridge next then it's all complete. :thumb::driver:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Drysponge said:


> :wave:
> 
> The set-up looks great Baker, I like your storage solutions for the bike, chairs etc. Perhaps you may have some ideas on tidying up my Mrs's rubbish from around the house. :lol:
> 
> Beer fridge next then it's all complete. :thumb::driver:


Good morning mate............:thumb:

Thought you might like the setup..........you need to come back and experience the DA's next!!

Fridge sounds like a cracking idea.........hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

very nice

love the brick work mate :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

dooby scoo said:


> Very nice mate :thumb:


Thanks mate.........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

TANNERS said:


> very nice
> 
> love the brick work mate :thumb:


The brick work or the calender's.......:lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

very nicely all laid out :thumb:
way too tidy for me


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Very tidy :thumb: but you need to replace that mug with a DW one :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> very nicely all laid out :thumb:
> way too tidy for me


Thanks mate, you can never have things too tidy..............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

CJA Valeting said:


> Very tidy :thumb: but you need to replace that mug with a DW one :lol:


Yeah your probably not wrong there............hmmmm


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

at least you know where everything is


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> at least you know where everything is


Yeah that is one good thing........


----------

